# Will two hens nest and lay eggs?



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a loft with 6 young birds, all 5-9 months age range. This month they decided to pair up and nest (so much for my all boys theory.)

I've observed one pair mating, and lots of bonding behavior between a 2nd pair, and all of them have eggs now. It's really the 3rd pair I'm curious about. They made a nest - though poorly (it's very sparse), and it now has *4* eggs in it. If it just happens I have 4 females and 2 males, might the two 'leftover' females pair up and nest together...just cuz everyone else is doing it? Hormones being the powerful motivators they are, and all.

Really just curious if it's likely they're both hens, or if the poor things are really going for quads


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Two females will pair up together and have a long term relationship just as a male and female would. They will each lay two eggs and take turns minding them. Often they will remain bonded even if a male becomes available.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I would say definitely two hens.

Yes, if there isn't a spare cock, the hens will pair up and, as you have discovered, lay four eggs. 

If you are wanting to breed lots of babies, you could take the eggs from a known cock/hen pair and put them under the hens, provided they would hatch around the same time as the hen's original eggs. The pair would then lay again in 7-10 days.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Snipes,The answer to your question is YES two hens will mate and do all the things that a regular pair do.Most times their egg are not fertile however if you have them in with other birds namely the cock birds they may submit to a cock thus the eggs can be fertile. In any event let them sit the eggs it will not hurt them infact I feel it may be good for them,and you may be supprised with an oups baby lol. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Two females will pair up together and have a long term relationship just as a male and female would. They will each lay two eggs and take turns minding them. *Often they will remain bonded even if a male becomes available.*


Charis, I'm sure this may be true in SOME cases, but my hens stay mated up all year. When they are just with hens, they have mates, but the very minute I put them in with the cock birds, they totally forget about each other and pair with the cock. I don't want Snipes to think his hens are hopelessly in love now and will never take a male mate. They basically take what's available and if they have a choice, MOST of the time, they will choose a male over a female........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Charis, I'm sure this may be true in SOME cases, but my hens stay mated up all year. When they are just with hens, they have mates, but the very minute I put them in with the cock birds, they totally forget about each other and pair with the cock. I don't want Snipes to think his hens are hopelessly in love now and will never take a male mate. They basically take what's available and if they have a choice, MOST of the time, they will choose a male over a female........


Gosh Renee, Maybe its just our Pacific Northwest Pigeons. I have had four hen couples that remained loyal to each other no mater what. 
It's ok for each of us to have a different experience, though. 
It is a fascinating topic.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, Charis, Pigeonpoo (love that handle), George, Lovebirds -- thanks for the quick replies and the info! 

I think it's adorable that they'll pair up so they can have eggs to sit on together too 

I am not precisely sure the dates of each egg, although all of them have appeared since 1 week ago today. The switcheroo manuever sounds very interesting... 

I think maybe this time around I'll let things play out and see what transpires. 

(Thanks for the extra little insight, George, I'd have been stunned indeed of any of the hen-pair's eggs hatched had I not gotten that tip!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would at least remove two eggs as 4 eggs are a bit too much for them to brood, even if they are fake.

I have had the same experience with my hens that have mated up, as Renee has. Once introduced to a couple of male birds, they will ditch the other. You should give them the option, because they may be paired up due to circumstances. 

There are hens that genuinely fall in love, but it is rare-that is my experience.
Also, some hens just don't like the choice of males they have, because they make the decision whether to mate or not.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I find it all fascinating.

I have 3 new youngsters in quarantine that will be put into the loft soon as I am sure they are quite healthy. Hopefully there's a male or two in that group! I've also got a 5 week old and its parents that are going to move in, probably sooner. Maybe the ratio will even out...but if not, it's nice to know they can sort of settle down together rather than fighting over the situation.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I would at least remove two eggs as 4 eggs are a bit too much for them to brood, even if they are fake.
> 
> I have had the same experience with my hens that have mated up, as Renee has. Once introduced to a couple of male birds, they will ditch the other. You should give them the option, because they may be paired up due to circumstances.
> 
> ...


It's always nice to have choices.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...and then, there was JerseyGeorge and his **** Brothers: Fuzzy and Baby...'course, there WAS a lack of hens... 

Guess "love(?)"/"lust(?)" is where ones finds it... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i used to have two hens pair up and do that and they had 4 eggs to!....
i thought that they have like 4 babys i was so happy then one of my friends told me about what u guys are discussing and i got mad,... lolz


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeon kid said:


> i used to have two hens pair up and do that and they had 4 eggs to!....
> i thought that they have like 4 babys i was so happy then one of my friends told me about what u guys are discussing and i got mad,... lolz


Pigeon Kid,
There is no reason to be mad. It's just what happens sometimes in nature.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

yea i know


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have two paired up females, they well not go with males. The older female will let the male mate with her but not sit on the eggs with them. They kept having eggs but never fertile ones, so they kidded napped a baby for my other pair lol  .


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Winnie and Trafalgar, both hens, mated and used Papa Rob to fertiilize the eggs. We ended up with Rainbow . We had trouble with them not recognizing a baby that was hatched much later. Do you think it would be a good idea to remove two of the eggs just in case?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jazicat said:


> Winnie and Trafalgar, both hens, mated and used Papa Rob to fertiilize the eggs. We ended up with Rainbow . We had trouble with them not recognizing a baby that was hatched much later. Do you think it would be a good idea to remove two of the eggs just in case?


Perhaps so. Wouldn't it be a surprise if one day you had 4 "oops" babes.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Diversity in naitcha.....wonderful  

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think the drive to hatch and have babies is so strong that our pigeons will do about anything to get there! Pigeons are so wonderfully adaptable.


----------

